# CBR Community  > Comics Should Be Good >  Comic Book Easter Eggs: Saturday Morning Cartoons Come Alive!

## CBR News

CSBG latest comic book Easter Egg spotlight finds realistic cameos by Saturday morning cartoon characters, like the Flintstones and the Jetsons.


_Full article here._

----------

